# Unsure What To Do



## velveteyes (Nov 29, 2009)

It all started a year ago when we took in an extremely affectionate feral, who became very attached to us. I had several friends whom were interested in taking her in, so we got her vaccines done, and took her in. We already have 2 other cats, but they are very friendly so I didn't think it would be a problem.
We slowly introduced them, and it all was well. They all tolerated each other, but meanwhile each and every person that was interested, ended up falling through. Mostly due to pet conflicts, or housing limitations. I've tried craigslist several times, but each time only attracted potential owners who were not fully ready for the responsibility or commitment of being a cat owner.
A few months ago her and our older male cat, the top cat of the house, started getting into bad fights. And by bad, I mean fur flying violent fights, to the point that we now have to separate them. She's still fine with people, in fact she loves people, and cats aside she loves to play, cuddle, and lick to show affection. She's an absolute darling, but this living situation is starting to become too difficult.

We don't know what to do anymore... Bringing her to a shelter would not work out with her temperament, she doesn't like the company of two other cats, the company of several others would make her seem "unadoptable." Do we slowly, but kindly force her to live back outside? (And continue to feed her) 
This is one of the hardest issues I've ever faced, and I'm not sure what to do.. I thought for sure someone would have adopted her by now, because she is one of the sweetest cats I've ever met. 

Any advice would be *very much* appreciated, thanks. :T


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think your kitty is a stray. That would explain the ease in making friends, and will also make it easier to place her. It's a shame she and your cats don't get along. I assume they are all neutered/spayed? 

Be sure to check the policy of any organizations you contact. Good luck.

edit/Jeanie....organizations, not shelters.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum. Your situation sounds like you are up against the wall and have very few options. atback Your best bet would be trying to get her listed with various adoption agencies in hopes of finding someone who would fall in love with her. If none of those options work out, I know it isn't ideal to put her back outside, but if she *cannot* integrate with your established housecats she may have to become an outdoor kitty.

Outdoor kitties face a lot of challenges and it isn't something I like to do, but I *have* done it. 
_When we lived in California we took in a lot of feral cats that showed up in my barn that I tamed and then brought indoors. One such cat simply would *not* accept living indoors with the other kitties so he remained our "Oscar The Grouch" outdoor/barn cat. He moved with us to WA state and had to live in a single room for 8mo before we found a suitable place to rent and he could go outdoors again. We kept him in that room, with frequent visits and every evening for several hours I would close the house-cats into the Master bedroom and let Os out to run/play and snuggle with us. It was *not* an ideal situation, but that first place we rented at was overrun with sickly cats whose owners did not provide veterinary care and I could not subject him to those known and obvious dangers._ 

With winter coming on, you need to consider some options for her. First, when you found her was she very comfortable with being outdoors or was she fearful? If she was comfortable then I feel it is possible for her to successfully transition to outdoors. Next, can you provide a protected area for her to safely 'hang out' when the weather is bad? You will have to consider temperatures, sun, wind and rain/ice/snow. She will need a weather-protected place to sleep where she can easily keep warm, possibly with the use of an outdoor approved electric pet bed. This sleeping area also must be safe from marauding dogs that could try to harass her. Another thing to consider is easy access for yourself to provide her care; food and water that won't freeze and a comfortable area for *you* so you can spend some time with her each day, giving her lovies. Finally, I would evaluate your neighborhood and how 'safe' you would rate it for an outdoor cat in regards to other animals, people and vehicular traffic while also considering her own nature and inclinations. My outdoor cats never appeared to show any interest in crossing the road because we always had plenty of property to provide them with interest. If I had a vehicle-stupid cat I would not be able to allow it to live outdoors unless we were well off the main road.
Good luck with your kitty,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is there a TNR group in your area that has a barn program. Do know when you move a cat to a new area you have a 50/50 chance it wont make it. We only put cats in the barn program who are feral or semi feral and they are found in a dangerous locations to live in. But that might be an option. 

There are steps to take if your going to make a cat a barn cat to help insure their sucess. And to let them know this is their new home, food source. Also important is the people who offer their barn for cats understand and commit to daily feeding and watering the cats.

Im assuming your cat was spayed? You just gave her shots cuz she was already spayed. If not that could be causing some of the tension in your home. 

I foster cats and kittens. Do know that occasional skuffles are natural. but if it becomes continuous fights with injuries and blood then yes this cat isnt a good mix. Ive never faced that... knock on wood ... 

I have a few fosters that are dumb as bricks where is comes to personal space. Which is an issue in a multi cat household. They have to be bopped in the face or growled and run off when they invade a space that the other cat wants to claim for himself at the moment. Its all learning cat manners. What the rules are.


----------

